# powerwinch 712A



## scott from w.s. (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi, I have a used powerwinch It came with the cable, One end fits in winch housing and the other end goes to the 12 volt, 
Which wire is positive and negative?? both are black!!!!!! How can I tell which one is which??
Thank you


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 13, 2015)

If the motor end of the connector is anything like a trailer plug the positive side will be well protected. 
Does either black wire have white stripe on it or some ridges?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## scott from w.s. (Aug 13, 2015)

I got it, Its a old round 6 pin connector .Center pin is hot, outer pin is ground


----------

